
Comedy Theory inspired by ANNs - rayalez
https://medium.com/@rayalez/comedy-theory-fd142076657e
======
rayalez
For the past several months I have been trying to understand how comedy works,
to figure out a step-by-step process for coming up with jokes, and I think I'm
onto something.

This is my first attempt to express the ideas I have about it. I'm not a
neuroscientist, and my theory can be totally incomplete and mistaken, but I
think it has some useful epiphanies that explain a lot of things.

I am still working on it and trying to figure it out, and now I'm looking for
some feedback/ideas, I really want to talk to some smart people about the
subject.

Please let me know what you think. Any criticism/questions that you have,
anything that is unclear or can be better explained, any thoughts/ideas would
be very valuable to me!

